
Forget “Manned” Missions--Females May Be More Mentally Resilient in Deep Space - yaseen-rob
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/forget-manned-missions-females-may-be-more-mentally-resilient-in-deep-space/
======
pmdulaney
This man says: I could believe that. I think women suffer from depression more
often than men, but apart from that they are probably more even-keeled than
men.

